# Large White Pigeon - Surrey B.C. Canada



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A large white pigeon has been found and rescued in Surrey B.C. Though it is banded, there is no idenitifcation information on the bands. The rescuer is unable to keep the bird. She describes it as the size of a chicken, so perhaps a King or maybe even a Runt. If you can provide this bird with a good home, please let me know, and I will put you in touch with the rescuer.

Terry


----------

